

Finally, an understandable explanation of derivative markets - Anon84
http://simple-trading-system.blogspot.com/2009/04/finally-understandable-explanation-of.html

======
zcrar70
This is actually lifted from a French 'joke' powerpoint presentation that was
doing the rounds last year...

